# Need Visa Information



## Fatmi (May 20, 2013)

I would be grateful if somebody can help me out.

I left UAE on 13th May after completing 60 days of my TOURIST VISA. For some important work I have to go back earlier. 

Is it possible to apply for VISIT visa now as TOURIST and VISIT visa are two different visas?

I am from Pakistan.


Regards




:fingerscrossed:


----------

